# Conroe stripers



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Has anyone caught any stripers on Conroe in the last year or so and I am not talking about hybrids. I spoke with a guide on Conroe this morning and he said there are a lot of stripers that naturally spawned on Conroe. I did not believe this and still don't Can someone correct me ? Usually when there are stripers in Conroe I will catch some during the spring spawn and I have not caught one in several years.

Thanks
Matt


----------



## Ken.Huynh (May 30, 2014)

Not sure what the guide is talking about. I never see or heard anyone catching striper on Conroe. I am friend with some guide on Conroe and they never once caught a striper on Conroe either. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Did the TP&WD ever stock true stripers there? I thought Conroe just had hybrids stocked.


Well, just looked it up. From what I saw, TP&WD did stock some stripers there in 1994.


----------



## JETTY JUMPER (Jun 24, 2016)

*Conroe Stripers*

Here is a pic of a 31 and 30" Stripers from Conroe back in '97. They all died off that September when the lake turned over. There were literally thousands of Stripers floating dead that year. GW told us that when the lake turned over, They did't come up from the depths and died of Oxygen deprivation. That was the end of Striper stocking in Conroe. I was told the lake record was 18lbs at the time so I never weighed them. Found out years later the record was 28.5" and 12.11 lbs. Story of my life lol


----------



## Jigger (Feb 12, 2009)

I was kayaking last Feb2018 about 100' south of Stubblefield Rd bridge and caught one. I am 100% sure it was one because I did the rearch on it. i am on the same page about none there. Stripes, tooth patch and all.
Not the best pic, but didnt think about it at the time.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Iâ€™m betting there are none left that are pure striped bass. Hybrids can look just almost like a striper, or like a white bass that hit super sized.
The iced down one looks like a hybrid, the striper looking kind, to me.


Those in the pictures from 97 are real pigs! Those were probably 3.5 to 4.5 year old fish.


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

I was just curious. Yes some of the hybrids will look similar to stripers. I also think the one in the picture could be a hybrid. Have caught a lot of hybrids near the are of Stubblefield where this fish was caught. This guide also told a person there that ALL crappie go back to where they came from to spawn. ALL !! That must be why I saw the fish truck headed BACK to the fish hatchery loaded. I do agree that most fish try to get back to where they were spawned.


----------



## Ken.Huynh (May 30, 2014)

Ya. Like Loy said. The fish in cooler look like a hybrid. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Could be a lost Striper in the lake but doubt it. They are all Stripers by the limits so who cares. I do not think the Hybrids from Conroe or Livingston tastes as good as a Striper from Livingston. Whats your take on that?


----------



## johnbutte (Nov 28, 2018)

No stripers in Conroe. Stripers cannot reproduce in fresh water. They have to have access to salt.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

fishinganimal said:


> Could be a lost Striper in the lake but doubt it. They are all Stripers by the limits so who cares. I do not think the Hybrids from Conroe or Livingston tastes as good as a Striper from Livingston. Whats your take on that?


Really? Are your taste buds that refined? I've never tasted any difference. No disrespect, intended, but aren't they all basically, from the same gene pool...ie, below the LLD, and the TPWD , breeding location? They're all, mighty good!!! :cheers:


----------



## tamucc04 (Jun 21, 2011)

One day I am going to learn to catch these things. Iâ€™m a recent transplant to Houston from the coast and live back in Walden and really need to fish Conroe more. Ive just always been a saltwater guy and know nothing about fresh water fishing.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

fishinganimal said:


> Could be a lost Striper in the lake but doubt it. They are all Stripers by the limits so who cares. I do not think the Hybrids from Conroe or Livingston tastes as good as a Striper from Livingston. Whats your take on that?





tbone2374 said:


> Really? Are your taste buds that refined? I've never tasted any difference. No disrespect, intended, but aren't they all basically, from the same gene pool...ie, below the LLD, and the TPWD , breeding location? They're all, mighty good!!! :cheers:


Maybe read his post again, he basically says pure stripers taste better than hybrids in his opinion.


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

whitebass taste a little different when compared to Livingston to the whites that spawn on the north end of conroe. The conroe fish seem to be a little more fishy tasting. Now compare the yellow bass from conroe to the yellow in Toledo bend. Those from Tb taste like carp.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

The hybrids are not near as tasty as the striped bass.
The hybrids that come down from up river occasionally in lake Livingston are tasty. Once they have been living below the dam long they get a little stronger. Always cut all of the red meat off of both hybrids and Stripers for great taste.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Mattsfishin said:


> whitebass taste a little different when compared to Livingston to the whites that spawn on the north end of conroe. The conroe fish seem to be a little more fishy tasting. Now compare the yellow bass from conroe to the yellow in Toledo bend. Those from Tb taste like carp.


Seems that way to me Matt. Conroe fish do taste fishier. And yes I am picky!!


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Totally agree SS



shadslinger said:


> The hybrids are not near as tasty as the striped bass.
> The hybrids that come down from up river occasionally in lake Livingston are tasty. Once they have been living below the dam long they get a little stronger. Always cut all of the red meat off of both hybrids and Stripers for great taste.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

All Hybrids go back in my boat unless someone wants to keep em. Don't care for them.
Stripers better tasting.


----------



## phishtales (Feb 18, 2005)

*Tastes fishy?*

Like saying I don't care for ribeye cause they taste steaky....

Kidding...I get it. I don't like "muddy" tasting catfish. That said....prep and cooking method also has a lot to do with how "fishy" some fish taste. I have had white bass from both lakes. Don't really notice any difference.


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Tbone likes em but he eats anything 


All Joking aside, they are big fish. Once you filet them the filet is somewhat small compared to the fish size. Usually a thick layer of fat. The taste is OK but by no means spectacular. Just my choice but a lot of mercury in all these lakes. The bigger the fish the more mercury. Taste is good bit not great. I'll pass. Give me a pile of 11" white bass to fry up any day over Hybrids.
A great fight. Stocked so limited number of them. I let em loose to fight another day.

Yes, I do cut the red out and trim nicely. But still....


----------

